# Kadee Coupler to Use on USAT PA's



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I might be purchasing the USAT Alco PA/PB. I went to Kadee's website to look up which coupler to put on and they don't even have the PA listed. So, I thought I would ask here. What coupler do you have to use for it? I'm interested in the G Scale coupler

Thanks

J.R.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You might try to do a search of the forums, there are a few different ways you could go about it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some stuff on the PA's and mention what coupler I used.

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-83* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## peteshoulders (Apr 10, 2010)

_*I just gotten a set as well and thinkin of how to fit Kadees,*_

_*A quick measure showed that the 820 would work as I have 10ft plus radius, I have not yet started to fit as the damm things use so much power I need to reasses the use of these, although hey look very nice, I can see them starting fires on my layout!!!*_

_*again unable to post a pic so look in my profile*_


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm running KD 830 body mounts on mine.
I removed the mounting "arches" and built solid blocks which I screwed onto the bottom of the locos.
Not only did it stiffen up the couplers, it mounted them nice and close together.

As for power hogs, that they are if you use track power.

To cure that a little, I run Battery/RC in them. All the USA boards were gutted.

I get about 2 1/2 hours of constant running with a pair of 14.4 V Nihm 3800 Mah batts.

I also removed the gears from the front and back swiveling trucks. No loss of power what so ever.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

The 820,s look nicer but I had problems with them staying together on long trains .They would pull apart when starting a long (30+ cars) train. No problems with the 830,s even though they are a bit less prototypical in size .


----------

